# Shooting A Match



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas can any one tell me would these matches work for the match shooting trick ? thanks phil.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370793681333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not a match shooter yet. But I would imagine they will work. I think all you need is a self lighting wood match. You should ask Mr Hays he would know more on this.  but I think your good.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It should work because it clearly says strike anywhere.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi ok fellas think I will get some


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

If it has a white dot on top of the red head, it will probably work with a suitably perfect shot.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I have used a variety of different brands of matches, Red Bird, Diamond (green and red tips), Penley, Swan Vestas and in the past Ohio Blue Tips.

Of the matches I'd say the most consistently easy to light ones are the Diamond reds, with the Penleys being a very close second... however I use the Penley matches the most because I can buy them in bulk for a decent price, whereas the other brands cost quite a bit more.

To light a match, first it has to be a strike anywhere match... not a strike on box only match. You can test whether it's a strike anywhere match or not by striking it on a rusty or rough surface and if it lights up then it's a strike anywhere match if it doesn't then it's in all likelyhood not a strike anywhere match regardless of what the box says.

Second, you'll want to angle your match towards you a little when it's held for shooting... generally speaking a 30 degree angle works very well... but depending on the holding device whether it is a clamp or tubing, the optimal angle will vary a little.

Third, what you hold the match with does matter... I've found that one of the easiest methods of attaching is actually one of the most consistent in allowing for light ups, and that is to simply take a 2-3 inch length of electric fence or similar gauge wire and run that inside a piece of 1745 tubing with about a 1/2" bit left at the end to push the match base into. This provides a hold that has "give" while at the same time enough tensile strength to allow for a solid enough base for a strike to occur given the high speed of the scrape/impact of the shot.

Fourth, if you use slightly rough ammo, like pitted from rust steel balls, you'll have a slightly higher success rate.

Fifth and last, shoot at around 200 fps or less and you'll get more lightups than if you shoot faster... it doesn't seem to matter to much what size or weight the ammo so much as it does what speed you're shooting it at... and of course just barely scraping the match tip and not hitting it full on.

Full on hits don't do anything much whereas a "perfect" scrape will generally allow you to light on average 1 in 7 matches.

So even with a perfect hit, on a perfect match, set at the perfect angle shot at the perfect speed with the perfect ammo... you will probably get only 1 in 5 to 1 in 7 matches to light on average.

Also keep in mind, once I decided it was possible to do this shot, it took me almost 2 months before I could make it happen... but once I got all the kinks worked out I can do it fairly consistently... what's written above is how I figured out how to get it done... there may be a better way, so don't hesitate to experiment!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Bill thanks for taking time out to Answer me I will see when the matches get here if they will work or not and thanks for the set up info most helpful ATB Phil.


----------

